# 1937 Western Union Delivery Bicycle



## spook1s (May 17, 2011)

I'm writing this for a friend who is curious to find out if any of these historic bikes still exist!
 This is a picture of the bike in "as inherited" condition...




 This Arnold-Schwinn built Henderson was purchased new in 1937 for the staggering price of $57.50!
 It's owner, Joseph Conrad worked for Western Union on the west side of Cincinnati as a bicycle messenger. Joe was an artistic fella and added his own unique paint job to the bike 3 days after it's purchase.
 This paintjob actually served as a theft deterrent! Infact, IF the bike was stolen and the police saw anyone but Joe riding it, they would confiscate it and call Western Union's office for Joe to come pick it up!
 Once the bike was missing for 2 weeks and was found in a condemned building slated for demolition. The bike was once again returned to it's owner because of that "crazy paint"!!
 Joe painted at least 5 of these pre-war bikes. Only 1 other was Schwinn built. They were all Western Union messenger's delivery bikes.





The bike as it sits today waiting for some new front brake parts and a little more TLC!




This Arnold-Schwinn Henderson has the serial number YO9341 on the bottom of the crank housing.
It came equipped with a fore drum brake same as those on Autocycle models.
The crank arm has the letters WHAT on it.

 The purpose of this thread is to possibly locate other "Joe Conrad painted" Western Union bicycles and also to find the correct brake parts to restore the original wheels back to working order.
 The original rims have been painted, stainless spokes are ready, an NOS Morrow rear hub has been acquired... Front brake parts are all that is needed. (drum and backing plate)
 The modern Schwinn rims have been put on just to keep the bike functional.




 The 5500 miles showing on the odometer were all put on BEFORE December 7th 1941... When the bicycle was last used for deliveries by Joe before he signed up for Army duty in WWII. If you look closely at the picture inside the housing.. It's Joe in his Western Union uniform! He pasted the picture in himself!




Joe was a close family friend and mentor to my friend Rusty. He gave the bike to him just before passing, knowing that it was going to be in good hands.

Anyone with additional information or parts, please email Rusty at: kbachman@woh.rr.com


----------



## DonChristie (May 17, 2011)

Wow! What a cool story! The bike is crazy cool! It could of started its life as this...

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1893_1940/1938_06.html
Oddly enough I am selling the front hub
http://cgi.ebay.com/PREWAR-SCHWINN-...041?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a65e91431
Shameless plug, I know...What are your plans? Restore it all original or are you gonna keep the OG "Crazy Joe" paint?


----------



## Oldbikes (May 17, 2011)

Any pics of the bike from it's past or currently?  Let see 'em!


----------



## Rusty Bikes (May 17, 2011)

Schwinndoggy
As much as I would like to restore the paint back to it's original Dark Blue with Tan trim and I can do it since I paint exotic motorcycles.
I think I will just restore everything but the Crazy Paint and just enjoy it as my friend painted it in 1937!
It can always be changed at some point later but this artistic paint would be impossible to duplicate?
Thanks for the interest, oh and your Fore Brake is not the same as a Pre War, must be a 46 or later model?
Rusty


----------



## Rusty Bikes (May 17, 2011)

Alan
Yes, I have some pictures of this very bike taken before WW-2, of course they are Black & White but you can see that it is the same bicycle, I will find what I have and send some to the CABE.
I have lots more recent pictures of before tear down and as it is now also.
Apparently there were at least 5 more bicycles painted in a similar fashion by Joe of other Western Union bikes, so there could be another survivor out there somewhere?
Rusty


----------



## Rusty Bikes (May 17, 2011)

Oldbikes said:


> Any pics of the bike from it's past or currently?  Let see 'em!




Allen
Notice the Western Union messenger inside the speedometer, that is an actual picture of Joe, the original owner of this bicycle!


----------



## DonChristie (May 17, 2011)

Rusty Bikes said:


> Schwinndoggy
> Thanks for the interest, oh and your Fore Brake is not the same as a Pre War, must be a 46 or later model?
> Rusty




I think keeping it that crazy color is a great idea! 

As far as the year of my hub for sale, there is some debate about this. Take a look at this 1941 literature on Tom Findleys site...http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1941_1950/1941_cc_008_009.html

Sorry for the derail.


----------



## Oldbikes (May 17, 2011)

Rusty Bikes said:


> Allen
> Notice the Western Union messenger inside the speedometer, that is an actual picture of Joe, the original owner of this bicycle!




That is just too crazy!  What a great piece of history!

Would love to see the B&W's!


----------

